# Latest visitors to our house



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Couple of days ago the dogs were going crazy outside, this typically means that either someone was at the gate or they spotted some animal on the other side of the fence. So camera in hand I stepped outside and here is what I saw


























They are wild turkey's that visit the various bird feeders around the area.

Praveen


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, how lucky you are to have all those wild turkeys visit you. They look so majestic. Hope no hunter decides to freeze one for Thanksgiving. That is a large flock too. Thank you so much (as always  ) for your beautiful photography.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Those photo's are great. Can't wait til my hubby get's home to see them, 
he used to be a hunter but now he put away the rifle and carries a camera. 

Thanks for sharing.
Robin.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

How wonderful, to see the Wild Turkys to! We also have them, and they are a true treasure to see. Yes, I hunt them too, but they are so sly!!! Huting is a way to control the population. I know some people don't like it, but without hunting, the turkeys would over-populate. Even with hunting, they are not all shot. Beautiful Birds!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Praveen,

Thank You for the pictures of the wild turkeys. Glad to see that you are still hanging on to your camera.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

The best part is when they have babies toddling around after them, you'll have a bunch of moms and a dad or two and then all these babies underfoot. I used to live at the edge of a wildlife preserve and they came into the backyard every day. It's fun watching the babies grow into long-legged gangly teens and then adults.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Best Part!*

Oh, Yes, and those little "peeps" are so adorable! They are so cute too, and to watch them cross a road! All in single file, no arguing! I think we could all learn from them, don't you? Oh, and those little peeps DO listen to that Hen too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely pictures to see the wild turkeys in the contrast of the snow. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

We had some about 5 years ago in front of our house and they have very beautiful colorful faces. As I drove up the street they were walking on the sidewalk and seen the shiney rims on my car so came out and started pecking at the rims. I laughed so hard I almost peed myself, I couldn't go anywhere they were having too much fun playing with my car. 

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos Praveen! I've never seen them so close up nor that many... what a treat


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Wow look at them, they all so pretty !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures. I would so love to have that flock out my back door.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Charis said:


> Great pictures. I would so love to have that flock out my back door.


LOL! I don't think you would like the mess they leave behind!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> LOL! I don't think you would like the mess they leave behind!!!


Honest, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

they are awesome , we have them here too but not as much as we used to  what kind of camera do you have , they look so calm the ones around here dont ever let you get that close to them if they can help it  wonderful pictures


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Little Known Fact*

Did you guys know that Ben Franklin wanted the Turkey to be the national bird and not the eagle. He reasoned that the TURKEY was a much smarter bird then the eagle.but rest of the continal congress felt that the eagle was a powerful and feared bird and that the new nation needed to project power. .GEORGE


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Outstanding Pictures. i Just love looking at Wildlife. I see The Wild Turkeys Around here But never that Close They Stay At the tree Lines.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> Did you guys know that Ben Franklin wanted the Turkey to be the national bird and not the eagle. He reasoned that the TURKEY was a much smarter bird then the eagle.but rest of the continal congress felt that the eagle was a powerful and feared bird and that the new nation needed to project power. .GEORGE


Thanks For Letting Us Know well Atleast I Didn't Know That. So Thanks For letting Me Know.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. All the close up pictures were taken with me about 6 feet away from the birds. They did not panic as long as I did not make any sudden movements. The camera used was a Nikon D2x Digital SLR. I used a 18-200mm lens with Vibration reduction on the camera. 

Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us. 

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so beautiful. Never saw on in real life.

Reti


----------

